# Another Beersmith2 question.



## RobjF (4/12/13)

Hey guys
Just a really quick one.
Have formulated a recipe on BS2 and want to post it on AHB for members to view and give me some advice with.
How do you export from BS2 so it shows in formate that eveeryone else uses on here. Im sure its easy just cant seem to work out how.
Cheers Rob


----------



## QldKev (4/12/13)

When you are at the MyRecipes level just single click on the recipe you want, down the bottom you should have a preview. Then just select a report format that looks easy to view.


----------



## RobjF (4/12/13)

Cheers Kev will give it a crack later.


----------



## wbosher (5/12/13)

I usually find the simple recipe in txt format is the easiest. Then just copy and paste into your post.


----------

